# Bullseye?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Is this a fertile egg or am I seeing things? Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try this link: http://naturalchickenkeeping.blogspot.com/2013/01/how-to-tell-if-your-chicken-eggs-are.html

I can't see well enough if it's there or not. Someone else might be able to.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Try this link: http://naturalchickenkeeping.blogspot.com/2013/01/how-to-tell-if-your-chicken-eggs-are.html
> 
> I can't see well enough if it's there or not. Someone else might be able to.


I see a definite bullseye. I would say yes.Take that for what it is worth considering I don't have my hens yet.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

I thought a bullseye would be darker but think screen resolution varies


----------

